# 20 gal. and angelfish



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

is a 20gal. to small for like 3 angels and maybe 5 or 6 neon tetras? haven't set the tank up yet still planning things out so Im not sure.

also does anyone have any idea how much water a penguin Pf99 filter can filter? I cant find anything on the web just parts for it I got 2 of them for free so Im just seeing if I can use them for the 20gal.


----------



## 67chevelle (Aug 13, 2008)

If it is a 20 gallon tall,you could have 1 Angel.I would not put neons with it though.The Angel will probably eat them.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok cool! Is there a good tank mate for the angel that has some color?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! no angel should be put in a 20g. that is WAAAYYY too small for any angels. even for one. a 30g is pushing it, a 55g is much better. for a 20g, i would recommend some neon tetras and possibly a dwarf gourami. they are very beautifull fish with very vibrant colors. but an angelfish in a 20g will not work out at all.

best of luck!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I most definately agree with shotgun. I have several angels and the only time I would put any in a 20 gal would be long enough to lay and hatch fry then move the adults to a bigger tank.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright ill go a different route with the tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

2-3 angels need atleast a 50g tank to be comfy.


If you are using neons and angels they can be eaten, not always but they can. Cardinal tetras are bigger and IMO have better coloration then the neons do. 


There are alot of cool tetras out there that can have numbers in that size tank.


----------

